# Are you aloud to use treble hooks in the whitebass run?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Are you aloud to use treble hooks.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, lots of people use roostertails that have a treble hook. I know the Maumee has some regulations during the walleye run but think everything goes back to normal the first of May.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Like Twisrtail already said there are restrictions on trebles in parts of the Maumee River, Mahoning River, Portage River and Sandusky River along with Maumee and Sandusky bay from *March 1 to May 1* but it is ok to use trebles now.

Steve


----------

